# Turkey calls



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't done a lot of turkey hunting and plan on chasing some around this year while bear hunting so I'm curious as to what calls everyont recomends. I've killed two turkeys in the past and the one I called in was done using that pump action yelper. I looking to upgrade to something a little better. Any recomendations?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I use almost exclusively box or slate calls with an occasional diaphram call
as for brand anymore on is as good as another. I mean sone are better than others but a 100 dollar call is worthless unless you can use it right


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a website from a maker in Pennsylvania who makes excellent glass friction calls. I have used these calls and they sound great. I personally like the Raspy Classic. www.EnticerTurkeyCalls.com Giver it a try. Ginger Quill


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

www.woodhaven.com

The best glass/aluminium calls I have ever heard. I cannot tell you how many birds I have killed with them. It is my "go to" call


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Get yourself a diaghram mouth call. It does not take very long to get the hang of it and it leaves your hands free when the bird comes in. I use a combo of diaghram mouth calls and slate box calls. Nowdays I depend on the diaghram call more as I can produce more sounds with it. JMO


----------

